# Władysław Żeleński



## Aramis

Żeleński is composer about which I know from some time, yet I'm still wondering what was he and what his music represents. At one moment I considered him to be academic bore, then I thought he's great. I still don't know but I think I'm tending toward second option. Many of his works reveal true inspiration and provide great amount of post-romantic awesomeness.

Och, I didn't post a picture yet?









Now I will finally find out what he is as I have found great source of his rare music.

The first step into it was made today and I enjoyed the overture from opera Konrad Wallenrod. I have heavy expectations for any music that is related to great poetic work known under the same title and which makes great material for opera - if composer is good enough.

I'm currently uploading this great work on YouTube. I'm sure nobody did ever read Wallenrod so I've spiced the video with ilustration that gives a bit of taste of this poetry's badasness.

Here you go, behold:






I have also posted fine aria from his other opera before:






And some other nice fellow posted fragment from another of his operas, Goplana, a fragment which I find beautiful, full of colourful instrumentation:






Soon I'll be back with more, ungrateful ignorants :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

One of my coworkers was named Zelinski. A cognate?


----------



## Argus

Hilltroll72 said:


> One of my coworkers was named Zelinski. A cognate?


Zelenski (and its derivatives) is like the Polish version of Smith or Johnson for Anglos, and Sanchez or Rodriguez for Hispanics.

Actually, according to Wiki it's like the equivalent of having Green as a surname.


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> Zelenski (and its derivatives) is like the Polish version of Smith or Johnson for Anglos, and Sanchez or Rodriguez for Hispanics.


Absolutely not, I have no idea where did you get such information from. Also the "green" thing is total miss, you probably confused Żeleński with Zieliński which sounds a little bit like _green_ (zielony) indeed but in fact has more to do with _herb_ (ziele), at least I suppose so.

Language lesson over, get back to the music :tiphat:


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> Absolutely not, I have no idea where did you get such information from. Also the "green" thing is total miss, you probably confused Żeleński with Zieliński which sounds a little bit like _green_ (zielony) indeed but in fact has more to do with _herb_ (ziele), at least I suppose so.


Zelenski is a derivative of Zielinski a bit like we have Smith and Smyth or indeed Green and Greene over here. The Green bit is just something I noticed on Wiki, I have no idea whether it's literally correct or not, but their probably similar in respective popularity .

I was just saying it's a popular surname so Hilltroll's coworker is unlikely to be related to the composer. Maybe he is, who knows. Hopefully, Hilltroll can find out.



> Language lesson over, get back to the music


Aramis' brain: Great, someone's posted in my Zelenski thread.

*reads Argus' post*

Aramis' brain:


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> Aramis' brain: Great, someone's posted in my Zelenski thread.
> 
> *reads Argus' post*
> 
> Aramis' brain:


You bet


----------



## ArtsongLind

However he is spelled....I know some of his art songs, and they are stunning.


----------

